# Mardy Hammies.. now i see why!... BABIES



## xxsamxx146 (Apr 21, 2009)

hi guys.. well i went to pick up izzy yesturday and she bite me and drew blood so i was in a bad mood with her... and i left her for a day.. went to check cage over to day because it was a right mess... guess what i find in her little house! a huge mound of black moving items... yup babies!

any help? i know not to touch them or move anything.. but do they need any food etc specially.. also for in about 3/4 months.. any one want any dwarf hamster babies lol ? xxx


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

where abouts are you hun?


----------

